# Mid 90's High Country Supreme



## STILLhntr777 (Sep 11, 2009)

I've been shooting this bow for a year and a half... Anyone else ever shot one. Comments, Info., resources for this bow. 

It's my bow so I love it. 

Thanks.


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*supreme*

I had one till a buddy talked me out of it,great shooter but never did like the handle.i reworked that with a file to get the big thumb rest off it and won our loal bigfoot shoot with it.bigfoot is a 147 yd shot


----------



## STILLhntr777 (Sep 11, 2009)

*very cool.ra...*

I don't have a crono but the guy I bought it from said he had it shooting 267fps with alum. arrows.... My strings got some hardware but with carbon I've gotta be shooting in that range. 

Big foot huh, first time I've hear of that. so, the target must have been an elephant or something?.. lol . that great.


----------



## Boonie3 (Feb 26, 2012)

I bought one a couple of days ago and it does great.. It could use new strings but other than that it is great.. I bought it so me and my daughter could go shoot some targets but found out when i got home she could not use it. So we went to (Taylors Archery) in Tullahoma Tenn. and he fixed my daughter with a Dimond Razor edge bow. And done a little work on the High country and even installed a wisker biscuit for me.. He was very helpful and said that His first bow was a High Country supreme back in 92.. The only problem i see with it is its a little heavey...


----------



## alarmguy38 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have one from 1991 and it is now my bow fishing bow... Will never get rid of it.


----------



## frosty13xs (Jul 13, 2010)

Anybody have any draw mods for these bows?


----------

